# Modifier 59 on unlisted codes



## coders_rock! (Nov 9, 2012)

is it appropriate to put modifier 59 on an unlisted code?

Thank you...


----------



## btadlock1 (Nov 9, 2012)

coders_rock! said:


> is it appropriate to put modifier 59 on an unlisted code?
> 
> Thank you...



Probably not, unless you've already received a bundling/inclusive denial. It's difficult to say whether or not a service is 'not ordinarily encountered or performed on the same day' as another procedure, without knowing exactly what the 2 procedures are. I would bill without the 59 modifier (but WITH records - you'll definitely need them), and see what happens, first. The 59 modifier is likely unnecessary.

Hope that helps!


----------

